#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Είδηση: Ν.4178/13 Νέος νόμος αυθαιρέτων

## josif1976

Διαβάστε την είδηση εδώ --> http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...84%CF%89%CE%BD.

----------


## josif1976

Ακόμα δεν βγηκε ο νομος...... Σημερινή ανακοινωση Υπεκα., μεχρι λειτουργιας του νεου νομου ισχυουν οι βεβαιωσεις και το συστημα του 4014/2011

----------


## Xάρης

Τον νέο νόμο σε μια επεξεργασμένη μορφή που τον κάνει πιο ευανάγνωστο και όπου η μετάβαση από άρθρο σε άρθρο γίνεται παιχνιδάκι, μπορείτε να τον κατεβάσετε και από --> *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## josif1976

Χαιρομαι να εχω τετοιους συναδελφους.  Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ φιλε και συναδελφε Χαρη.

----------


## arisarg

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε και συνάδελφε Χάρη! Η προσφορά σου στην κοινότητα των μηχανικών είναι σημαντική.

----------


## Anna_R

Πολύ καλή δουλειά Χάρη! Ευχαριστούμε.

Μετά από την πρώτη ανάγνωση, διαπιστώνω ότι πλέον το παράβολο και το πρόστιμο είναι δύο διαφορετικά ποσά, και το παράβολο δεν συμψηφίζεται με το συνολικό ποσό του προστίμου πλέον. 
Είναι έτσι?

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστώ Άννα.

Στο παρόν θέμα δεν συζητούνται θέματα του Ν.4178/13. 
Άνοιξε νέο θέμα στη θεματική κατηγορία "Αυθαίρετα". Κλικ --> *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

